# huffin and puffin!



## puppetgal (Jul 1, 2012)

My hedgie has an attitude problem. He is very temperamental and each time I try to play or pet him he huffs at me. I'm not afraid of him but it is rather disheartening. I have done the suggested things, put a sock with a scent in his cage and try to allow him to crawl around on my bed. That didn't last too long cause he pooed all over  I have handled him and tried to get him to be close to me but its not working. Hes actually my husbands hedgehog but I pay more attention to him! I have my scented stuff in his cage too. Will he ever outgrow this stage or is this it? 
I took a video of him tonight so you can see how he behaves


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

What I notice from the video is that your hands are coming over the top of him from behind. _While you might not perceive yourself as a threat to him, he sees you that way_. I know sometimes its difficult to see something as harmless as wanting to show affection to your pet (via petting them) as a threat to their well being, but it isn't our perception of the situation that matters. Their behavior is going to reflect that attitude of self preservation. Hedgehogs are prey animals. Predators typically come from behind and over the top to pounce (for example a cat). While hedgehogs have admittedly poor sight, try positioning yourself in front of him and cup your hands around his sides so he sees you coming. If I forget myself and come over the top of Pippin, even with her looking at me, she'll prickle up and huff at me for my efforts. Its their way of saying don't eat me, they are scared, and leave them alone. They want and need to feel safe. It's our job as their Guardian to make them feel that way.

With Pippin I started just stroking her under her chin, working my way up to behind her ears, and then the top of her head. I always pet her in the same motion so as not to startle her. I've only had Pippin for a little over a month and a half. In that time with a set routine, she's come to learn what to expect on a daily basis and built trust with me. She still huffs from time to time, but I get the cuddle time I want and get to pet her. It took this much time to get her to trust me enough to seek me out when she wants to take a nap after play time and allow me to stroke the top of her head. I can only expect our relationship to grow as time goes on and I maintain and continue to improve upon the foundation that has been laid down.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

First off...your hedgie is really cute! I hate when they huff and puff but I still always find it adorable. I agree with everything in Avarris' response but just want to add two things that may or may not help.

First (and not sure if this even applies!) but I would be sure not to give in to him when he does this. If he learns that by huffing and puffing a few times you will go away and leave him alone then that is just what he will continue to do because that is what he thinks he wants! My experience is that once I pick up my little guy even if he's puffing once he is in my hand he calms down and realizes he is not in any danger! (And I like to think he doesn't go crazy huffing knowing I'm not going to give up and walk away)

My second piece of advice may sound a little weird but it was something I read on this site and has really worked for me. I ALWAYS talk to my hedgehog before I touch him or pick him up. Like I said it sounds crazy and I'm sure I sound ridiculous but I always let him hear my voice and I really think he is then aware that he is about to be touched and it doesn't startle him half as much (if it all). I am sure this doesn't work for everyone but when my boyfriend doesn't do this Henry always puffs at him and while I joke around that its just because he loves me more I really think it prepares him to be picked up and puts him at ease that it's just me and nothing to be scared of. They can be stubborn...patience is key! Good luck!
[attachment=0:3qqsox3u]image.jpg[/attachment:3qqsox3u]


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

What's he like in your hands/arms? What do you do when you're actually handling him, as opposed to making a video to demonstrate? If what we see in the video is actually how you interact with him, that's really not the way to go about it - and if that's not, it's not very helpful.  If you tell us more about what your interaction is like, what you've tried, etc, we can be of more help. The comments that have already been made are great as well.

Even some of our well tempered hedgehogs will puff and make a fuss if they're poked at or you bring your hands at them from above/behind. Some hedgehogs are always going to startle a little when you first reach in, and the huffing is their way of showing it, but then they'll calm down once you have them out and they feel more comfortable and realize who you are.

If he's not crazy about being pet or touched, stick him in a sleeping bag on your lap. Better yet, invest in a carry bag - that is THE best socialization method, in my experience. Tote him around with you while you do things around the house, take him with you to run errands. The exposure to different environments helps to make them less reactive, and being jostled around in the bag does as well. Remember not to pussyfoot around a grumpy hedgehog, and never put him away in reaction to the huffing, popping, clicking, etc.

As for the poop thing - hedgehogs poop. It's part of owning one. If you give him a foot bath when you first take him out, the water will stimulate him to pee and take a few poops. For an adult that empties their system for a while. You should keep hand wipes or paper towels nearby, regardless.


----------



## puppetgal (Jul 1, 2012)

I never really thought about him being agitated due to my coming at him from behind either! I'm so glad I post on here!  I guess I would be a little surprised if someone was coming at me from behind too, especially unexpectedly. To be honest when I try to get him from the front I am afraid he will charge at me or snip at me too. I haven't seen it yet but I really don't want to risk it either. Like I said hes a temperamental little guy! 
When I do hold him hes not at all huffy though. Hes usually in a ball. He did, however last night while I was holding him open up and pretty much lay on his back. If I wasn't above his cage he would have fallen on the floor  It took me totally by surprise! Hes never done that before at all. Even though I got him for my husband, hes my little guy  I bathe him, feed him and clean his cage. And I'm the one who handles him all of the time! Hes a bad hedgehog dad!  But that's a another story. I do like the idea of hoarding him around in a bag so hes gets used to being with me and can get my scent more too. I want to have the type of hedgie I see people on here have. One who will snuggle up to me and cuddle! Maybe one day he will warm up to me like that. Slow and steady process I guess! Thank you all for your advise it is so very appreciated!


----------



## Prettywoman030981 (Nov 28, 2012)

I was afraid when I first got my hedgie, but I just went for it and "manhandled" him. The pokes aren't that bad, even when he lunges at me. The more I just pick him up, regardless of huffing and puffing, the more and faster he relaxes. I can pet him now!!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Prettywoman030981 said:


> I just went for it and "manhandled" him.


Yup! This is always one of my recommendations - "manhandling" and if anything you do bothers them, keep doing it. They might not appreciate it initially, but it desensitizes them in the long run.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Even though it may seem that way, I doubt if many of the hedgehogs owned by people on this forum are all "lovey dovey". Most hedgies will huff and puff when you go to take them out of the cage. My hog used to wake up on her own and come to the cage bars for treats around dusk. Even then she would puff and all when I would take her out of the cage. Shortly after that though, she calms down. However, once I set her down, she will do it again the next time I go to get her. I had left for 3 weeks over the Christmas holidays and she was with a sitter. Now she never wakes up on her own any more and I have to wake her up. That is no fun! She HATES being woken!
Now, don't get me wrong...she has her loving moments, but overall I would say her behavior is more like a cat. She is affectionate when she feels like it. But I think you have gotten a lot of helpful suggestions so far on how to better handle her - also, like someone else mentioned, if you let him go to the bathroom before you take him out, i.e., wake him up, let her run in the wheel a bit first, etc. he may not poop as much once he is outside the cage. or bathe him, then play...
Good luck,
Susan H.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

I can't blame Mr. Prickles... I huff and puff when I first wake up too. :lol:


----------



## amylynnbales (Jan 27, 2013)

Every hedgehog has a different personality, some just aren't as affectionate as others. It takes time for some to open up, too. Don't give up and keep socializing him as much as possible and hopefully you'll get a bond going on soon. Good luck!


----------



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

Mine is similar to the initial person's issue however I just wanted to add that mine is getting better all the time and I have only had him a few days now (and he is just out of weening age  ), HOWEVER, mine growls. He'll reaaally huff and puff if he's really upset. I find actually, in a tiny, slight contrast to the suggestions is when I take him out after waking him up (near night time of course) that when he is really upsetable, or huffing and puffing and growling (or whatever that noise is haha), I simply slowly pet him along the sides and back and it seems to click with him that 'hey, she hasn't tried eating me yet so this must be good touch'. lol It seems to help the more I just get him used to being touched daily with just these slight pets. I kind of have to laugh because rare is the case I get poked too bad so his defense doesn't work too well against it and I wonder if he just gives it up. haha 

My question is more about the growling. That seems aggressive to me, more so than just the 'I am scared so I am huffing and puffing at you' is. Should I be concerned? He (Hubert  ) really only seems to do it when I am getting him out of his cage and sometimes when I wake him, but mostly just surrounding the getting him out of his cage. Is this cage aggression? Any tips beyond what I am doing? Should I stop something I am doing that you see above? (I am already careful to approach him from the front and make some noise so he knows I am coming. He just seems to really dislike the initial pick-ups and then after calms down a bit).


----------

